# Arboreal housing question



## stillyoung (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm currently researching into getting my first tarantula. I'd like to start off with an arboreal species because I prefer the set ups (and to be honest I prefer a lot of the spiders!) I have noticed most people start with terrestrial species, are arboreals not recommend as first spiders?

I would probably get an A. versicolor because they are stunning spiders. I'd love a pokie but I think that's probably a future endeavour...

So my question is, were I to get a juvenile versi (I've heard avic slings are quite delicate) what sort of size housing would I need? And how about for an adult? Would a exo terra nano tall (20x20x30 cm) be big enough for an adult?

Thank you


----------



## Dasher256 (Jan 30, 2013)

stillyoung said:


> I'm currently researching into getting my first tarantula. I'd like to start off with an arboreal species because I prefer the set ups (and to be honest I prefer a lot of the spiders!) I have noticed most people start with terrestrial species, are arboreals not recommend as first spiders?
> 
> I would probably get an A. versicolor because they are stunning spiders. I'd love a pokie but I think that's probably a future endeavour...
> 
> ...


A 20x20x30 is good but I would suggest a 30x30x30 for this species as I noticed they are pretty active when fully grown :2thumb:


----------



## Smudge375 (Dec 22, 2012)

A. versicolor's are a great display T. Mine is always out having a wonder round. I keep my sub adult in a 8x8x12" custom aquaria style tank but it wouldn't hurt to get something a bit bigger 

Avics are easy enough to care for and great first time T's but you do need to ensure their conditions are correct, temp, humidity, air flow etc

The other benefit to avics is that they very rarely bite, with the exception of one or two species. They tend to run or jump if handled, so when transferring them from enclosure to enclosure please ensure you do it as close to the floor as possible and if it's carpeted, even better


----------



## stillyoung (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply. I'm glad to here Avics are good display spiders and are quite active, they must love showing off their gorgeous colours! With tarantulas, do you have to grow the size of the tank with them, or are they able to go straight into a larger viv? And is ventilation in the exo terras good? Thanks


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

stillyoung said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I'm glad to here Avics are good display spiders and are quite active, they must love showing off their gorgeous colours! With tarantulas, do you have to grow the size of the tank with them, or are they able to go straight into a larger viv? And is ventilation in the exo terras good? Thanks


If you buy an adult then its ok in the larger set ups. If you buy a spiderling then you will have to increase tank size as it grows. Exo ventilation is fine for them because the whole of the top is mesh.


----------



## stillyoung (Jun 22, 2013)

I was thinking of getting a juvenile. I'd like to raise it and watch it grow, but I've heard Avic slings are very delicate.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

stillyoung said:


> I was thinking of getting a juvenile. I'd like to raise it and watch it grow, but I've heard Avic slings are very delicate.


Avic slings arent any more delicate than other slings. People tend to confuse high humidity with flooding and stale air kills them quickly. As long as the tub is well ventilated and you do not over water then they will be fine. I found if you sprayed well once a week and left to dry out they were fine. Always for avics do ventilation at the top and substrate level of the container. 

You will not be able to keep a juvenile in an exo.


----------



## stillyoung (Jun 22, 2013)

Hmm. Ill consider getting a sling then, ill look into that a bit more. What sort of enclosures do you suggest for slings, and then for juvies? Thanks for all the help.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Good ventilation is the key to keeping Avics alive, plenty of holes around the tub usually works well (at the top, substrate level, below substrate level & anywhere inbetween). Here's a selection of pics of what i keep my Avics in. An Exo Terra Nano can be used for an adult Avic versicolor & will make a great display tank :2thumb:

Adult Female versi in a sweet jar



Small cereal tub can be used for juvenile Avics



Various tubs i keep slings in


----------



## stillyoung (Jun 22, 2013)

That's why I like the exo terras, they may cost a bit but they certainly look the part! So basically just a variety of sizes of tubs with lots of holes in? Seems nice and simple  how do you know when to upgrade?


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

stillyoung said:


> Seems nice and simple how do you know when to upgrade?


When the Tarantula looks too big for the tub :whistling2:, you will know when it will need a new home :2thumb:.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

stillyoung said:


> Hmm. Ill consider getting a sling then, ill look into that a bit more. What sort of enclosures do you suggest for slings, and then for juvies? Thanks for all the help.


I used to keep mine in my other halves mantid enclosures lol.

I would cut a bit out the top and glue some fine mesh in. Row of ventilation holes around the top of the tub and at substrate level . Same for slings, juvis and adults just different sizes


----------



## stillyoung (Jun 22, 2013)

And that would be enough, the two rows and the mesh?  the exo terra lid is mesh anyway right? I'm guessing they don't need a heat lamp but do they need a heat mat?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

stillyoung said:


> And that would be enough, the two rows and the mesh?  the exo terra lid is mesh anyway right? I'm guessing they don't need a heat lamp but do they need a heat mat?


Yep heat mat situated on the side in winter. At this time of the year they dont need one. Ventilation is the key to them. Do not be tempted to keep them wet just a gentle mist once a week is enough


----------



## stillyoung (Jun 22, 2013)

Okay so a heat mat in colder weather. Thanks for all the help guys


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

stillyoung said:


> Okay so a heat mat in colder weather. Thanks for all the help guys


Yep and make sure its on the side of the tank not underneath it. With slings i stick it to a wall and put the slings in front of it


----------



## stillyoung (Jun 22, 2013)

Ah okay I see to cover more at once. Smart  I think if I do get one I'm gonna try a sling.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

stillyoung said:


> Ah okay I see to cover more at once. Smart  I think if I do get one I'm gonna try a sling.


I would perhaps get a couple just in case


----------



## stillyoung (Jun 22, 2013)

Yes, I like that idea. Then if all goes well I'll have 2 tarantulas


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

I keep my adults in plastic sweet jars which I buy for a fiver at my local pet store with a fitted vent. Exo nano's are also fine for adult versi's.


----------



## stillyoung (Jun 22, 2013)

Okay thanks  I'm probably gonna get a nano for the adult


----------

